# bumps and hair loss NEED HELP!!



## ttwiata (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello everyone, my name is tuan and im new to this forum. i own a 10 week old puppy and i have some concerns with her skin as of lately. i havent seen here scratch or chew at her front right elbow or back left ankle but within the past few days i've noticed these small bumps appear and a substantial amount of hair loss in these areas. can anyone help me to find out if this is a major or minor problem. i also have pics


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

It looks like an allergy. But I'd take the pup to the vet and have a skin scraping done to check for mange.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Could be puppy pyoderma, mange, or an allergy. Has the pup been checked out by the vet yet? She should be needing more shots soon so I would have her looked at. Also, what are you feeding her for food?


----------



## lunchbox'spoppa (Jul 17, 2011)

That looks like allergy related bumps. I use benadryl for mine. The hair loss could be from scratching the itch.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

My dog had those from a flea allergy/staph infection. We ordered fish flex as recommended on gopitbull and they cleared up within a week or so. The hair is growing back a bit slower than I expected though.


----------



## ttwiata (Jul 17, 2011)

thank you all for responding. no i have not taken her to the vet yet but she has an appointment tuesday for her 2nd booster. i feed her nutromax chicken. i was worried about it being mange although i've been told pitbulls are very allergic to fleas.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It does not really look like an allergy or mange. mange will first show up around the muzzle and eyes in most dogs if it is Demodex mange. If it was sarcoptic mange you would see more irritation and it would start on the belly and armpits. My guess is a bacterial infection like staff. I base that on most allergies look red and raw, staff infection or another type of bacterial infection looks just like your pictures. If you are already going to the vet have them look at it and they will probably give you antibiotics. If they are going to charge you an arm and a leg let us know and for about $30 including shipping you can order antibiotics online without a prescription.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Also, if you order fish flex online for your dog make sure you're also giving your dog benadryl and are applying hydrocortisone to relieve any discomfort because if they keep itching and open the wounds bigger problems could arise or it could take longer to heal.


----------



## ttwiata (Jul 17, 2011)

Could it possibly be ringworm?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

No ring worm is round like large and round. These are little bumps and not ring worm. IMO it is a bacterial infection


----------



## Loke-a-doke (Jun 11, 2010)

Loki's had skin problems on his elbows the past couple months, the front 2. I tried to take a picture but it wasn't coming out great, his skin was red and it looked almost greasy. I thought it was just an abrasion that would go away and a couple months later it hadn't changed at all but it was still hanging around so I took him to the vet. 

Turns out he has a skin infection, the dr said usually it was from trauma to the area. He was on antibiotics probably 7-10 days and it seemed to get worse, the patches got bigger and his fur started falling out at the spot. He's on a more intense 2-week antibiotic now so hopefully it gets better.

anyway keep us posted! good luck!


----------



## ttwiata (Jul 17, 2011)

Thank u everyone for your replies. I took her to one vet yesterday and they said it looks like it could be demodex BUT I took her to my jobs vet and she said it looks more like an allergic reaction and I should give her 4cc of benadryll and if it doesn't seem to clear up have a skin scrapping done. The one on her elbow looks a lot better than it did a few days ago and I haven't given her anything yet but she has rashes on her stomach now but it also looks better than it did before. She said she believes it allergies because although she a bumps the hair loss would be way worse if it was demodex


----------



## ttwiata (Jul 17, 2011)

Btw the vet that said it could possibly demodex and recommended the skin scrap is the vet I would have had to pay for so I wonder did that play a part. The test would be $40 plus whatever medication


----------



## SGV_Jester (Jan 21, 2011)

my dog had that and it was either one of two things for him, flea bites or allergies I believe


----------



## ttwiata (Jul 17, 2011)

Just an update....strangely enough she is clearing up on her own and her fur has almost grown back fully


----------

